

Getting Started with Touchscreen UIs in Java Platform, Micro Edition - Garbage
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/javame/touchscreen-ui-163480.html

======
talonx
Does anybody know or can post any sources which show how much share J2ME have
in the mobile app platform market?

